# portupgrade -a error in x11-wm/windowmaker



## Martillo1 (May 17, 2011)

Yesterday I tried a `# portupgrade -a` after several days without upgrading and it returned this:

http://pastebin.com/tVhFgJiA

It is x11-wm/windowmaker's Makefile related.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

Try updating your ports tree again. It looks like somebody made a mistake with the port.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker/Makefile


----------



## Martillo1 (May 18, 2011)

I have done it and it returns the following error when `# make`


```
windowmaker-0.92.0_10: Makefile error: you cannot include bsd.port[.pre].mk twice
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker.
```


----------



## MarcoB (May 18, 2011)

My guess is it might be a ruby thing. I would try upgrading/installing that first.


----------

